# 2 very simple questions



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

A simple yes or no will do

Are mollies reef safe
are there any lionfish species that can fit in a 20 gallon

thats all, yes or no.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

umm... im not sure about the mollies being reef safe, but i know people put them in saltwater. and no there is no lionfish that will fit an a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

not really
no.

Mollies are not really a saltwater fish, but brackish. They "tolerate" salt water but I wouldn't keep them as a salt fish.

The dwarf lions might be alright in a 50g.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok thanks thats all i wanted to know.


----------

